# spo1 phantom casing ejection



## nosram (Aug 30, 2009)

hi, i bought an sp-01 phantom, it shoots great and very easy to handle. my only problem is that it ejects the empty cartridge right up to my head, have you guys have any similar problems with your sp-01 phantom? any suggestion on how to correct this?


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Had the same problem with my SP01. Mine worked it's self out after about 200 rds. I was told you need to bend the ejector but I was not going to fool with it. You might want to look on **removed** I'm sure you will fond something on it. It was very uncomfortable to say the least in those first 200 rds.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I have the same problem once in a while with my phantom. Prolly 1 out of 100 casings ejects back towards my face. I'm not too familiar with how to fix the problem, but I have read that you can do something to the ejector to solve this issue.

This was posted by Double Pedro and Eerw on CZforumsite.com


> 1) Stove Pipes and Erratic Ejection - This is a common problem, especially with a new SP01. Symptoms include brass ejected straight up and even back at the shooter. Changing the angle of the bevel on the ejector tip often improves ejection - the ejector tip should have the "point" at the top of the ejector, rather than at the bottom. The following photo (courtesy of eerw) illustrates the modified ejector tip.


http://www.czforumsite.info/index.php?topic=22862.0


----------



## glass (Dec 1, 2007)

I have not had this problem with more than a couple of casings until yesterday. I was shooting Federal American Eagle 115gr and I think at least half smacked me right in the middle of the forehead or just on top of my head. Had a nice black smudge there by the time I finished.

The only other time I had this problem was with some MAGTECH which seemed a bit variable to me. Maybe 1 in 10 seemed a bit hot powder wise. I did like the AE's though compared to some of the other stuff I have been using. Can't get any WWB and the AE were plenty in stock. They did seem to spit a fair bit of rubbish out, so I'm hoping their are not too dirty.

I've read about the ejector tip, but I can't tell whats what from the pic that was posted. I'm also not comfortable doing anything like that myself. Need a smith in Australia who can help and can keep the turn around nice and short.


----------



## thelonerang3r (Jul 30, 2009)

Good move! If you don't know what you're doing let someone else do it :smt023


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have experienced similar trend in my CZSP01 Tactical as well..I get hot casings stuck in my shirt opening and burning some skin on my chest..Always caused me suspecious questions from my wife when she first saw them..She thought I was fooling out some where, and I had to swear that these are not love bites but simple burns from empty ejected casings..Eventually she believed me when she examined them closely..But that felt good, she still cares and jealious :smt033


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

jimmy said:


> I have experienced similar trend in my CZSP01 Tactical as well..I get hot casings stuck in my shirt opening and burning some skin on my chest..Always caused me suspecious questions from my wife when she first saw them..She thought I was fooling out some where, and I had to swear that these are not love bites but simple burns from empty ejected casings..Eventually she believed me when she examined them closely..But that felt good, she still cares and jealious :smt033


Had one of my reload cases eject, and the durn thing came down right through the gap between my forehead and the safety glasses. Talk about OUCH!!! Was involved in a competitive shoot at the time. Needless to say, I lost my concentration when the skin right under my lower eyelid started smoking! Has only happened the one time. Happens again and I'll get one of those haz mat hoods to protect me. :smt023 :anim_lol:


----------

